
Why I Hired a Girl on Craigslist to Slap Me in the Face - gajju3588
http://hackthesystem.com/blog/why-i-hired-a-girl-on-craigslist-to-slap-me-in-the-face-and-why-it-quadrupled-my-productivity/
======
philbarr
I'm assuming that the term "slapper" is not a derogatory term in the US -
because it sure as hell is here in the UK.

~~~
anoncoward111
I can assure you that here on the other side of the pond, I've never heard the
word slapper before, compared to other UK slang words like "totty" or
"wanker".

So, when I read the article, I merely parsed it as "a person who slaps", like
a worker is a "person who works"

Enjoy :)

